# pH level & Beard Algae



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

What is the right pH to get rid of Black Beard Algae ? 
I have read thru some suggestion to increase CO2 to certain ppm. 
But until what pH reading ? 
I have pH monitor on 24x7.

Thanks.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Raise the bubble rate on the CO2 until your fish start to gather at the top of the tank or act distressed in other ways - faded color, etc. Then back off a bit until they act normally again. That is the maximum CO2 ppm your tank can use, and is the best ppm for the tank. Do this a little bit each day, and never increase CO2 and leave, hoping for the best. Whatever the KH, pH, and bubble rate is then is the target to keep aiming at.


----------



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks. Will try that and feedback later.


----------

